# Fuel pump relay issues



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

I have in my hands two brand new fuel pump relays. Neither causes my fuel pump to actually run. The pump runs when jumpered.
From looking at the Bentley, the relay appears to actuate when +12V is applied to 15 jumpered to 31b against 31. My old and now burned up relay would actuate if I jumpered 15 to 31b and grounded 31. Neither new relay does this and neither works in the car.
I need to know which pins to ground and which to energize to get the relay to close and power the fuel pump. Also, what should be the voltage on pin 1 (31b on the relay)? 
Please advise.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump relay issues (atomicalex)*

So you have power, it clicks when you turn the key?
Check and see if your ignition control module is getting power. Its involved in getting the fuel pump to run and gives a signal to that relay. I had an issue involving that recently.


_Modified by jamesb at 11:56 AM 10-2-2007_


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump relay issues (jamesb)*

Hi James,
Thanks. Unfortunately, the relay does not click when I turn the key. The 89 6321 relays do nothing. They do not bench test or work in the car. I gave up over the weekend and installed a rather stylin' toggle switch on a dash panel.
Since then, I've dismantled the relay and started playing with it. The coil works fine, the error is somewhere in the timer circuit, I think. I have to do further diagnostics......


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump relay issues (atomicalex)*

The timer circuit is linked in with the iginition system. beleive me I found this out the hard way on a race weekend. Once we figured out the broken wire in the engine bay I was able to repair that and get the motor running again.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump relay issues (atomicalex)*

For 321 906 059 relays (for VW CIS cars).
Pin 31b on these relays is the ignition coil input (tach) and should be pulses. A DC level will do nothing here if the relay is working properly.
Pin 15 is +12V from the ignition to power the relay coil and detection circuit.
Pin 31 is relay coil ground.
When the ignition is turned on the relay should initially energize, then if it detects coil pulses in a few seconds it will keep running, if not it will shut off. It will shut down if ignition coil pulses are removed.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump relay issues (wclark)*

However, if the ignition module and coil do not power up it will not turn on at all. This is the problem I had untill we figured it out.


----------

